# Macbook écran cassé et garantie, aidez moi svp



## kemells (24 Octobre 2010)

*Salut à tous !
Alors voila, cela fait environ un mois et demi que j'ai fait l'acquisition de mon Macbook chez Boulanger.
Je n'ai pas pris de garantie, j'ai juste celle initialement proposée et intégrée à l'achat du Mac, c'est à dire qu'elle marche jusqu'à un an après l'achat de l'ordinateur (si j'ai bien compris).
Bref, j'ai fait tombé mon Macbook et mon écran s'est fissuré.. 
Je me demande comment je peux faire remplacer entièrement mon Macbook et en avoir un neuf, car je ne souhaite pas payer des frais de réparation..
Aidez moi svp, dites moi comment exposer mon problème au magasin pour qu'il me remplace directement mon ordinateur..
Ceux qui en ont eu l'expérience, exprimez vous !
D'avance merci à tous..
K.*


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2010)

La garantie ne couvre jamais la casse due à un accident! Pour ça c'est une assurance qu'il faut...
(quand tu te prends un platane avec ta voiture, tu retournes chez Renault pour leur demander de te remplacer la voiture en faisant jouer la garantie?)

contacte ton assureur pour voir si ton assurance habitation par exemple, couvre ce type de casse.
Tu peux aussi regarder du côté des assurances incluses avec certaines cartes bancaires (si le Macbook a été payé avec ce type de carte bancaire)


----------



## kemells (24 Octobre 2010)

Mais alors si une assurance ne couvre pas la casse due a un accident, quelles raison émettent les personnes qui ont leur mac cassé pour en avoir un neuf de remplacement ?!!!
Donc, je peut aller directement en magasin pour savoir si mon assurance habitation est prise en compte par Boulanger ou appeler mon assurance habitation pour savoir si elle couvre les dommage de ce genre?
Et j'ai payé par carte bancaire Visa..
Je commence à flipper..
Merci pour la réponse express et efficace au fait


----------



## Sly54 (24 Octobre 2010)

Tu dois contacter ton assurance habitation toi même. Relire ton contrat de carte bleue pour savoir si tu as des garanties étendues, ou alors appeler ta banque qui pourra t'aiguiller efficacement.

Donc deux stratégies différentes à mettre en oeuvre en parallèle.



Pour l'assurance habitation, il faut (souvent) un tiers identifié pour que ce genre d'assurance prenne en charge la casse décrite.


----------



## kemells (24 Octobre 2010)

Très bien ,je vais faire tout ca dans les plus brefs délais.
Je reposte si jai un problème !
A très bientot !
K.


----------



## Mr-ionman (24 Octobre 2010)

Faut pas rêver non plus, si tu as cassé l'écran de ton MacBook, tu ne peux t'en prendre qu'à toi-même. S'en sortir sans payer serait un miracle, même si une de tes assurances prend la réparation en charge, tu auras certainement une franchise à payer.


----------



## kemells (24 Octobre 2010)

oui ,évidemment je ne refuse pas de payer la franchise si j'ai la garantie de me faire échanger mon macbook,c'est evident !


----------



## kemells (24 Octobre 2010)

a ce propos, j'ai acheté mon macbook il y a un mois et demi et j'ai pas pris de garantie..je peux la prendre maintenant ou c'est trop tard?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Octobre 2010)

Tu peux prendre l'Apple care, no pb, puisque tu as 12 mois après la date d'achat pour le prendre.
Mais n'espère pas faire passer le bris de ton écran sur l'AC


----------



## kemells (24 Octobre 2010)

ahah ah BON ?! mais pourquoi ça..?
et quelles sont les conditions pour qu'elle fonctionne?
Apple Care  peut se choisir chez Boulanger? (c'est peut etre une question idiote,mais je ne m'y connais vraiment pas..)


----------



## cherryblue (24 Octobre 2010)

faut pas délirer non plus. Une garantie ne couvre jamais la casse d'un  produit dûe à une négligence de ta part. ce serait trop facile et il n'y aurait que des abus (j'ai jeté mon macbook du haut de la tour montparnasse, il est en miette, je peux en avoir un neuf sans rien payer ?  )

Une garantie sert à couvrir les frais de remplacement pour un vice caché du produit, un défaut de fabrication, une défaillance inhabituelle non prévue par le fabricant ou anormal, composant qui lâche, le tout dans le cadre d'une utilisation normale du produit, bref tout ce qui ne relève pas de la négligence ou de la mauvaise utilisation du produit (faire tomber son macbook est une négligence, ce n'est pas une utilisation normale du produit prévue par le constructeur...)

Seule ton assurance responsabilité civile peut jouer pour ce type d'accident, à voir si ça vaut le coup (franchise à ta charge, risque d'augmentation de ton assurance si malus)
Voir combien coûte le remplacement d'un écran pour le macbook chez un Apple Store (pièces + main d'oeuvre), sachant qu'on trouve des écrans neufs pour macbook  à 150 euros et des écrans complets (dalle + coque de l'écran pour moins de 300 euros)


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2010)

kemells a dit:


> ahah ah BON ?! mais pourquoi ça..?
> et quelles sont les conditions pour qu'elle fonctionne?
> Apple Care  peut se choisir chez Boulanger? (c'est peut etre une question idiote,mais je ne m'y connais vraiment pas..)



Relis mon premier message (exemple de l'accident de voiture) pour essayer de mieux comprendre la différence entre une garantie et une assurance...


----------



## kemells (24 Octobre 2010)

ok j'ai compris ! :$
j'espere qu'avec..une de mes assurances prend cet incident en charge et que j'aurai la chance de me le faire remplacé..!!


----------



## Sly54 (24 Octobre 2010)

kemells a dit:


> et que j'aurai la chance de me le faire remplacé..!!


Ca m'étonnerait que tu puisses te faire remplacer ta machine ! Une assurance n'est pas un organisme caritatif 

Si ton assurance prend qch en charge, elle devrait te demander la facture d'achat et un devis de réparation, et choisir la solution la moins couteuse pour elle. Déduction faite de la franchise.


----------



## kemells (24 Octobre 2010)

je demande vendredi chez boulanger,je noterai ce que jai recu comme réponse..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

300 euros sa me semble être le prix moyen d'une franchise ....


----------

